# I've not been sewing so much....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

but I have been crocheting... so I wanted to show you what I just finished instead of sewing ...
This took about 3 weeks... and I do have other projects in the works.

1st photo is what is now longwise, was thought it was going to be the across.

2nd photo is folded in half (fold on left side) and what the rainbow looks like.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

So pretty


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty! Need my address? :grin:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgous. I haven't crocheted anything in ages. Makes me want to start up again.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the colors

Crocheting is another thing on my list of what I want to start doing again. I learned as a young teen - and then taught my Mom. She went on to crochet lots and lots of blankets for kids/grandkids. She tried to teach me how to knit, but I could not get the hang of two needles so I learn how to use one. I did eventually learn to knit - took some classes in my mid 20's and finally got the hang of it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oh that is beautiful! I tried crocheting.....and knitting. I can manage to crochet dish rags and then I get bored with it. I wish I could do somthing like that.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful and will be super warm.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I love it! i envy someone with that kind of talent!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is very pretty Angie. I used to do a ripple afghan, but it was a pointy ripple. I like how yours has a softer look. Easier on the eyes. I love how you changed your colors too. Is it a double crochet? How wide does it measure? It looks very wide! It must have felt like it took forever to get to the end of a row! Was it a free pattern that you could share the link to? I like!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really pretty!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie that turned out great. I just made hubby a new blanket out of my scraps of yarn and used the Wave pattern from Jan Eaton's book. It was such a very simple pattern, almost brainless.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Very pretty and I like the soft round point it seems to have, not the pointy one, like most.

That's all I have been doing, too, crocheting since Christmas. Can't get to my sewing machine or table to lay anything out. It is all covered with balls of scrap yarn and the floor, too. Most are baby blankets for charity but the yarn on the floor is a scrap one for me. It is all discontinued yarn of a certain type, four colors, and not enough of each one to make anything so I am just combining them.

Needed a break from sewing anyway.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Angie. that looks great--I love the colors. I haven't crocheted in a long time. Your sides are so even--mine always came out all wonky.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice job. I also had trouble with the sides. I can't crochet anymore it hurts my wrist, but some things just look so nice when crocheted. I'd never knit an afghan because I think crochet is more solid. 

Nice job with the colors. Do you crochet other things?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You should post these on the fiber board.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maybe - but the fiber board always feels more hand spinning, hand knitting, etc. I don't get the bought the acrylic yarn and made something machine washable feeling when I visit there.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Maybe - but the fiber board always feels more hand spinning, hand knitting, etc. I don't get the bought the acrylic yarn and made something machine washable feeling when I visit there.


This made me laugh. I'm new to knitting, but have been hanging around the fiber board enough this month (since I started knitting) that I understand what you are saying. I'm allergic to wool, so that doesn't bode well for me with that group, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> oh that is beautiful! I tried crocheting.....and knitting. I can manage to crochet dish rags and then I get bored with it. I wish I could do somthing like that.


ginnie - the changing colors helps not be bored, as you want to add the next color to see how it is going to look.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm big into natural fibers and am still prepping and spinning fleece from my own sheep. However, a project that size that is meant to be used in a family situation just screams _machine washable_. If you spent more time with us you'd find more people that work with acrylic, their just not as vocal.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

then I guess I'll have to try to be there more.


Everyone is always so nice when I visit that forum.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Angie that's beautiful. Love all the different colors. I've been busy crocheting baby things for a great grandbaby due in August.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Baby things are so neat to make, and you can put so much love into them as you crochet.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Angie, it is so beautiful. I love to crochet, too. I can knit pretty good, but really can crochet up a storm. I was so young when I learned that I don't really remember learning. I just have always kind of known how to crochet.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Darn you Angie,!!! Now I am going to have to tear out the scrap one I started out of the discontinued yarn. Decided to search for this wave ripple and came across the "Ripple Along" group on Flickr. Found several designs that will do nicely for the 4 colors I have. Must nicer than what I have going on with it.

Sheesh, what an enabler you are!!! Was just looking to use it up and now I have to make it pretty!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Billie - you'll have to see what I started with some of the left over yarn.

I'm liking this as it's a wave and not the sharp points of a true ripple. 
When I'm home, I'll have to get the saved page that I got the instructions from and post here, so you can see, and get inspired.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

What a difference ! Congratulations Angie, on making something for someone that is beautiful and durable with reasonable care. BTW you are extremely talented, just in case you haven't heard that lately.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Really pretty, Angie! Do you knit, too? I love to knit but can't do very much because of the pain it causes in my thumbs and wrists. I'm wondering if crocheting would be less painful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I knit a little bit.

I've done one sweater in my life.

And one pair of socks,
And a lot of pull on knit caps, 
and a few baby booties.

But I'm not as secure or fluid with knitting needles.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Lovely! Love the colors.


----------

